# bridge and cs4 not color matching



## EandSphotography (Mar 11, 2010)

I have cs4 and bridge and am using them on a calibrated monitor. But in bridge, the colors look more saturated and a little more red as compared to when i open them in PS.  In photoshop, i've gone under the color settings menu and am using north american prepress which has a RGB working space of Adobe rgb (1998). But when i go to bridge and go to creative suite color settings i get an error message that says suite color management is not enabled. and that suite management requires that a qualifying product be launched at least once to enable this feature.  I've watched the video on lynda.com and from what i'm getting the " suite" part is other programs like illustrator or in design. So is it not possible to color manage between bridge and cs4?  that just doesnt seem like it's right, but i cant come up with anything else.

Erik


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the format of the images in question? JPEG PNG RAW TIFF GIF PSD?


----------

